# International Balloon Fiesta



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well it is not an Informal Meet this coming weekend, nor a formal MHF rally, but a future informal meet, so hopefully it's OK in this section.

I've added an Informal Meet to the front page list. Bookings to what the CC bill as "the biggest free entertainment show in the country" is via the Avon Group of the CC, which for an all-in £20 camping fee per 4-day weekend, seems good going 

I've booked, but spaces are going, so check your diary and commit PDQ.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=48

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It says "fully subscribed" in the front page announcement. Is this correct?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a cracking good weekend Dave, checking dates now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald/Annie,

After an MSN exchange with nuke, I have arbitrarily amended the numbers to 20 just so people can add themselves to the attendees list. THIS DOES NOT MEAN MHF HAS AN ALLOCATION OF 20. First come, first served via the CC Avon Group.

Booking details sent to those who have already asked, cheers.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

PM sent Dave...
Thanks for putting this one up mate, it will be popular I am sure.
We will add our names to the attendee list once we have booked.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, Dave :thumbleft: 

Checking diary in t'morning

G


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we booked this one with cc after seeing a thread earlier this year ,i cant remember who else from here was going , im sure when i spoke to the lady marshaling the rally she said the school is holding about 200 vans . the motorcaravanners club also hosts a rally there with a huge field also adjacent to the ashton park estate . see you all there 

ps : mike spykal gave us loads of info on this event and maps and stuff as he's been there , hes also got some great pics in his album .

>>>old ballon fiesta thread click here<<<<<<


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

kenny & stella,

See you there. Yes, 220 units in CC School field, 50 left as of yesterday, as in the top link in this thread.

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we went two years agp. it was absolutely brilllllllliant and so was the weather, we left it a bit late to book, so got on a site at bristol right on the canal opposite a pub, nice,,,,,, and used the scooter to get there, can't recommend it enough, don't know if we can make it this year two weddings to work round, but you never know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to let you all know, we got our booking confirmation this morning - we did enclose a SAE for the purpose though.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Rang on Tues eve (was reserved a place) followed up with application form so I'll be there. 

On tues there were only 12 places left on the school field, so if anyone else is planning on going I would put you skates on and possibly ring the Avon Hon Sec (Nicky Always) to reserve a place.

see you there

Bill & Janet


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> kenny & stella,
> 
> See you there. Yes, 220 units in CC School field, 50 left as of yesterday, as in the top link in this thread.
> 
> Dave


Dave changed our booking from the CCC to the CC one after 'speaking' to you - so it's your fault - when are you actually planning to meet up - having been away I seem to be missing bits somewhere... brain most likely.



Carol and Duncan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't think I can handle the pressure, Carol 

No plans to meet up at the moment. Nearer the time I'll create a master contact & details list and canvas/share mobile phone numbers for those who wish to offer them. We don't have a "section" as such, so it is down to phone, pennants and any consensus on any get-together time(s) nearer the event.

I don't think you're missing anything. What do you think you might be missing? 

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just packing ready to leave tomorrow for our 2 week uk m/h tour , see you all there on thursday evening ,    

quick question i forgot to ask , is there drinking water and somewhere to empty the toilets at this school ????????


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The rally officer's telephone was on answerphone this evening, then I went out to warm up for next weekend by attending Balloons over Basingstoke 

So I couldn't quiz them about facilities. I'll phone again Saturday morning and also ask about pitching arrangements.

I have sent a spreadsheet of information on MHF attendees by email (no attachments via PM) to those who registered their interest on MHF and for whom I have an email address. For the remainder I have requested their email address via PM.

For those who requested booking details but who did not register their interest on the rally/meet database I have assumed you are either not coming or do not wish to be forwarded the above information.

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Look up at Bristol 1635hrs on the 11th and you will see an SN Airways (SABENA) Avro RJ taking off on its way to Brussels..... that'll be me then!!!!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The facilities are fresh water and chemical loo emptying point. Waste water is to be poured at the base of perimeter hedges; no, this is not an invitation to debate the whys and wherefores of this, but it IS the declared solution by the organisers.

I have now sent by email updated contact information for MHF attendees to those who supplied an email address.

As to pitching arrangements, the marshalls will be as accommodating as they can be for people pitching together, but with no guarantee; please just imagine yourself in their situation. They request if people really want to do this, then arrive together (not an total solution for the diversity of arrival times of MHF attendees), or perhaps phone ahead to one of your group to meet you on arrival if there are nearby vacant pitches. There are many more motorhomes this year. There is hardstanding for about 40 motorhomes but obviously no peg-in awnings, but the rally officer says the grass is nicer anyway so recommends that; no-one is expecting boggy ground 

For those of you with Google Earth installed, the area is in high resolution and it may help you get a feel for the grounds and indeed biking into Bristol city centre. You can download Bristol maps from the city council website, and you may not be aware of a 1940s weekend being held at the Industrial Museum, which isn't that far away from where we'll be parked up for the weekend:
http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/ccm/content/Leisure-Culture/Museums-Galleries/1940s-weekend.en

I hope you all have a great weekend and we'll meet. If anyone wishes to gather at a preferred time/spot, please say so with a suggestion, but there is no pressure to do so and you might want to get a good feel for the event schedule and layout or how we end up pitched. The main arena programme is:
http://www.bristolfiesta.co.uk/content.php?pid=20

I envisage being there Thursday afternoon, Alison's joining me by train after work on Friday, but we're leaving dog Zoe at home with sons.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Having been several times to the Fiesta I know that you will enjoy it, we are not going to get there this time (the village fete) but I have a few tips....

A good meeting point for anyone coming south and using the M5 is the Gordano services. This will enable you to arrive at the site together and thereby park together...none of the sites will let you keep a space for a mate!

If you can arrange to arrive from the west side of the site ( A369) it is much better than fighting your way through Bristol ...at peak travel times it may be better even to go around on the motorway system so that you arrive from the west.

Don't forget to take an alarm clock if you want to be up for the early morning lift offs and take your binoculars.

If you can arrive on Thursday the Night Glow is a must ..it is repeated on Saturday night...best view from the hill on the south west side of the arena...same applies to the Firework display, the hill on the south west side of the arena is best (Not behind the big tree though..an Oak I think).

For those who like to cycle ..if you go up through the Ashton Court Estate, then follow the estate road way that goes up from the back of the arena(we walk some of it... it is steep) you will come out at the Top Gate house and you can go on a little way on quiet steets to the Clifton Suspension Bridge....The bridge is closed at about noon on most days of the Fiesta ( it cannot cope with the fiesta traffic) but if you go early you can cross over to the downs and go into Clifton.

If anyone still wishes to go and has not booked with the CC the Avon Group MCC site which is nearly opposite the main entrance they may well have some spaces ...they usually get 200-250 motorhomes there with room for more....you can join on the spot. You would still be able to walk over to the others and meet up at the CC site.

Avon group rally link

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting the Avon Group link. Mike. There's some amazing photos in the Balloon Festival gallery 8O 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

click on my photo link to see some too.

mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Done that. Thanks, Mike  

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

Do you have any idea what time the site closes for arrivals on the Thursday night?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jen,

No, didn't ask that I'm afraid. I'm just about to leave work so give Nicky a bell; she seemed extremely amenable this morning despite a child absolutely screaming its head off in the background 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Just in case anyone else is interested, I have spoken to Nicky and she gave the answers in typical CC fashion. :lol: 

"What time were you thinking of arriving?"

"Around 9.30pm to 10.00pm, depends on when we can get away"

"Oh, that should be OK - you weren't thinking of 11.00pm or anything like that were you?"

"Why would that be a problem, does the site close at a particular time, events go on until late don't they?"

"Well, no, but it might cause disturbance"


Conclusion - arrive before 10.30pm unless you want to incur the wrath of the CC. :roll: 

One more point - Nicky says no-one allowed to arrive before 1.00 pm on Thursday.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi all

Well that just about covers everything.
All my questions answered without even asking them. Wow!!

We plan to arrive 6ish on Thursday, Might see the spitfires and the character balloons from the motorway(or the traffic jam/mobile carpark)

Will have the pennent flying,
An open invitation to all (MHFers) to come and say hello.

Angie..........................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Hope you all have a smashing time at the Balloon Festival if the weather is lousy and the balloons don't get off the ground, wing your way up to Malvern and join in the fun there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well the balloons did get off the ground, but rarely and only just. I managed to get a couple of pictures of them from the van early on Friday. Thank goodness for autofocus because the eyes were pretty bleary at the time and fortunately managed to stay shut again for a couple of hours afterwards 

Thanks to everyone for their company. The weather was breezier and cooler than of late but we had as good weather as anywhere in the UK this weekend and no rain that inconvenienced at all.

MHF album here. Some mine, some Tricia's so far:
> MHF Bristol Balloon Meet <

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Just to say that we really enjoyed the weekend despite the lack of balloons  and as you say, I think we had the best of the weather even though it didn't suit ballooning.
Just to prove it, since we got home we've had a flood due to torrential downpours and the broadband has been off becuse of the weather so I only just managed to get connected - should have stayed at Bristol.  

Must go look at the photos now before getting to bed, thanks anyway Dave for a very enjoyable weekend. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Good to meet you all and put names to faces  

Not sure why my photos ended up with yours Dave, I thought I was putting them in a seperate albumn.  

Looking forward to the next meet :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi All

Really good weekend, thank Dave for organising it.
Lovely to meet up with everyone and as Tricia says, "nice to put names to faces"

A pity about the lack of balloons but judging by my over flowing rain barrel's we got off lightly.

We did intend staying until Monday morning but after a trip down town we came back to find we were one of only two left on the field (plus one marshall), The other one left , leaving only us,

Billy No-mates or what?

Felt so alone, so after a quick bite to eat we hit the road.
Not wanting to drive all the way home at that time of night I rang Jacquie at Malvern and managed to beg a pitch for the night.

So all in all a sucessfull trip, pity we didn't think about Malvern earlier in the day we could have seen some of the show as well.

Will post some pics whan I get a mo.

Angie..................


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Balloon fest*

Hi to all who attended.
Sorry we left without saying goodbye.
We looked for you but as it was early saturday morning no one seemed to be about.
The event it's self was great. Our problem was accessing the fest. With having the wheelchair we were unable to use the stiles and had to walk up the road. Not an easy task with the wheelchair. One go was our limit. So saturday morning we decided to move a little up north so our journey home on sunday was not as long. Back to work monday unfortunately, all be it for only 2 hours. But work is work. 
It was nice to meet so many new faces and we hope to meet you all again soon.
Kath, Keith and Farhan


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just returned home today , had a great time at the fiesta , visited a few mhf vans , unfortunately whilst you were out , seen 2 hymers ,ann99 and one for sale , and daves new silver scooter and van , was going to call back on sunday am but left for longleat at 0800 to beat the traffic so left you all sleeping peacefully . ive put some pics in my mhf album and some in the rally album . 

( someone from mhf was standing next to us at the night glow as the pics are very similar to mine :lol: )

cheers
kenny+stella.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi theflyingscot,

My pics of the Night Glow on Saturday were taken from the caravan park. They were taken with ordinary digital camera settings, no flash.
Where were you standing :?


----------

